# Nissan Versa Crushed, cost to repair



## whicky1978 (May 25, 2011)

My stepson t-boned a dodge SUV that was turning left at 50 mph. The front was crushed, the doors would not open, and now its rained inside in the car. The window had to be broken so my stepson could get out. I think the engine was crushed too and needs repair. I could not even see the radiator. The fair value for this 2009 Versa is about $7200. Do you think it's totaled? The headlights and mirror will also have to be replaced. It looks like the car hit a brick wall.


----------



## whicky1978 (May 25, 2011)

It cost almost $9000 to repair. It was totaled, I got 11K from GEICO but half that went to NMAC.


----------

